# Canon Introduces The CR-S700R Robotic Camera System Enabling The Remote Operation Of Select EOS Cameras And Lenses



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 10, 2020)

> MELVILLE, NY, January 6, 2020 – Sports photography and news media require the use of remote photography extensively to capture still images from various viewpoints or angles that may not be achieved with conventional photography methods. Canon U.S.A. Inc., a leader in digital imaging solution, today announced the release of the Canon Robotic Camera System CR-S700R, a remote-control system for still image shooting. This system was developed to meet the needs of professional photographers to operate cameras remotely to shoot still images for the media and further represents Canon’s continued commitment to deliver convenient solutions.
> 
> The Canon Robotic Camera System CR-S700R revolves around a remote pan head that can be used to remotely control and shoot still images using a compatible EOS camera and lens*. This system includes a small and lightweight gateway box: the IP camera controller CR-G100. The CR-A100 Camera Remote Application (sold separately) enables users to control...



Continue reading...


----------



## Kit. (Jan 10, 2020)

__





Canon Robotic Camera System CR-S700R - Canon Europe


Discover the Canon Robotic Camera System CR-S700R. Our remote pan & tilt power head offers professional remote control solution for still photography.




www.canon-europe.com







> *What's In The Box*
> 
> Robotic Camera System CR-S700R
> IP Camera Controller CR-G100
> ...


Interesting. Hopefully it's not prohibitively expensive for enthusiasts.


----------



## Sharlin (Jan 10, 2020)

Kit. said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uh, have you _seen_ the thing?? It’s the size of a small washing machine. It’s so far from enthusiast gear that it’s not even funny. The price will probably be several tens of thousands per unit.


----------



## Kit. (Jan 10, 2020)

Sharlin said:


> Uh, have you _seen_ the thing?? It’s the size of a small washing machine.


More like of a big microwave oven. 40x50x40 cm, 20 kg.


----------



## lglass12189 (Jan 10, 2020)

It is only compatible with the 1DX MK II and the 1DX MK III far from enthusiast level


----------



## slclick (Jan 10, 2020)

Because enthusiasts have stadium birds eye rigging access. (Here's comes some smart guys response with the myriad reasons they could use this)


----------



## RunAndGun (Jan 10, 2020)

It could just be because of the picture, but it looks bulky for what it is. In the TV And production world we have remote heads that are more streamlined and compact and they’re carrying larger cameras and lenses. The continual advancement of gimbal and other “robotics” over the last few years has given us some very good and inexpensive(relatively speaking) remote control options. If this is “several tens of thousands” of dollars, it will only be because Canon wants to charge a “Canon Tax”.


----------



## unfocused (Jan 10, 2020)

Whatever the cost, it will be cheaper than the legal fees when a camera rigging comes crashing down on the court, or worse yet, onto some fans. Since this is custom designed by Canon and Canon would have some or all the liability in the event of failure, the actual cost of the unit will be happily paid by networks, teams, stadium owners, etc.


----------



## Jim Corbett (Jan 10, 2020)

It Reminds a bit of the Cineflex HeliGimbal that BBC Earth guys (were)are using, except for the shape :


----------



## RobbieHat (Jan 10, 2020)

Welcome to the sideline of the 100M dash. I can only imagine how much that unit will cost.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 10, 2020)

Hi Unfocused. 
I do understand what you are saying to an extent, but does anyone rig gear overhead without a safety cable? If they do they deserve to find out the hard way bloody amateurs! 
Also why is Canon proudly making bullet point about up to 5 stored positions? My cheap really cheap pan and tilt security cameras (used for watching the dog due to his disability) have an app that gives 16 preset positions via my iPhone! 

Cheers, Graham. 



unfocused said:


> Whatever the cost, it will be cheaper than the legal fees when a camera rigging comes crashing down on the court, or worse yet, onto some fans. Since this is custom designed by Canon and Canon would have some or all the liability in the event of failure, the actual cost of the unit will be happily paid by networks, teams, stadium owners, etc.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 10, 2020)

I'm sure it is built to last and all that, but the truth is for amateur/semi pro use my DJI Ronin-S gives me virtually all the functionality for under $600.

Actually I was pretty down about the Ronin-S purchase for a while but DJI do keep adding functionality and camera support to it and because of that it is now twice the tool it was when I bought it.


----------



## Cochese (Jan 11, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> I'm sure it is built to last and all that, but the truth is for amateur/semi pro use my DJI Ronin-S gives me virtually all the functionality for under $600.
> 
> Actually I was pretty down about the Ronin-S purchase for a while but DJI do keep adding functionality and camera support to it and because of that it is now twice the tool it was when I bought it.



You can't use your Ronin-S for what this is made for. I can't tell if you're being serious or just really really lacking in grey matter.


----------



## LDS (Jan 11, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> I'm sure it is built to last and all that, but the truth is for amateur/semi pro use my DJI Ronin-S gives me virtually all the functionality for under $600.



It's a apple and oranges comparison - beyond the price, the Ronin is a light handheld gimbal, the Canon is a heavy fixed remote controlled mount on different axes part of a system to control several cameras at once. From the ports on the mount it looks it supports a camera to be attached to the viewfinder, and another external "view" camera.

It's quite clear it's not aimed to and beyond the reach of amateurs and semi-pro - and it doesn't look designed to be controlled from a phone app.

I would like to read technical specs like how many °/s the mount is capable in each axis, the lag between the axes controls, shutter release command and their actual activation (it's aimed at stills), and if the other cameras with software allow for some kind of auto tracking.


----------



## Antono Refa (Jan 11, 2020)

Wasn't there some discussion of a similar product in the past, maybe just a patent?

IIRC, someone noted all the large networks already have their own homegrown solutions, and doubted any of them would be interested replacing it with a Canon product, and someone else noted they might be happy to get rid of their homegrown solution in favor of something maintained by CPS.


----------



## RunAndGun (Jan 11, 2020)

Cochese said:


> You can't use your Ronin-S for what this is made for. I can't tell if you're being serious or just really really lacking in grey matter.



You most certainly could use a Ronin S in a very similar, if not exact manner.


----------



## Kit. (Jan 11, 2020)

RunAndGun said:


> You most certainly could use a Ronin S in a very similar, if not exact manner.


Can Ronin S zoom 100-400L II remotely?


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 11, 2020)

LDS said:


> It's a apple and oranges comparison - beyond the price, the Ronin is a light handheld gimbal, the Canon is a heavy fixed remote controlled mount on different axes part of a system to control several cameras at once. From the ports on the mount it looks it supports a camera to be attached to the viewfinder, and another external "view" camera.
> 
> It's quite clear it's not aimed to and beyond the reach of amateurs and semi-pro - and it doesn't look designed to be controlled from a phone app.
> 
> I would like to read technical specs like how many °/s the mount is capable in each axis, the lag between the axes controls, shutter release command and their actual activation (it's aimed at stills), and if the other cameras with software allow for some kind of auto tracking.


Obviously I know that, I was just replying to a comment on the suitability for less than news corporation network use. The Ronin-S can be tripod mounted and preprogrammed with repeatable movements, it can be used with a remote zoom, it can be used with the 1D X II and III along with many more cameras with the 70-200 and many other lenses. In actual fact the Ronin has vastly greater functionality, but that wasn’t the point, the point was if you want similar capabilities on a budget then there is modest priced gear out there for you to do it with.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 11, 2020)

Cochese said:


> You can't use your Ronin-S for what this is made for. I can't tell if you're being serious or just really really lacking in grey matter.


What can’t you do with a Ronin-S that you can do with this?

Remember the context of my comment, an affordable way to get the majority of the functionality.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 11, 2020)

Kit. said:


> Can Ronin S zoom 100-400L II remotely?


Not sure about the 100-400 but the 70-200 and a ton of other lenses and cameras over and above the 1DX II & III.


----------



## Maximilian (Jan 11, 2020)

lovely!

Let the pros decide if it's usable to them. 

As I am an amarteur and not into video I am out of judge.


----------



## Kit. (Jan 11, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> Not sure about the 100-400 but the 70-200 and a ton of other lenses and cameras over and above the 1DX II & III.


Can it be controlled over WiFi or BLE? Is the control API public?


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 11, 2020)

It can be controlled wirelessly, I don't know the technology, again, I am not suggesting for a second it is a viable replacement for people who need the CR-S700R, all I am saying is we have similar capabilities within our control.

For instance, I can put my 1DX MkII on a Ronin-S and remotely zoom and frame (pan and tilt and even roll if desired) the camera and adjust all exposure controls including AF from 40 yards away, that is as far as I have set it up to do that so it might be longer. Indeed with Active Track, you can tell the gimbal what to track automatically, I don't believe the CR-S700R can do that.

Now in perspective, I did that from a comparatively short distance at a free concert as a proof of concept for myself. If I needed to do a similar thing to cover the Olympics with faster panning and image delivery and 100% reliability I'd rent the CR-S700R.

I don't see why that is so controversial, it is simply true.


----------



## RunAndGun (Jan 11, 2020)

Kit. said:


> Can Ronin S zoom 100-400L II remotely?



If you put an 'FIZ motor' on it. The Canon would be controlling the zoom via an external servo, as well, since the still lenses do not contain built-in servos for zoom. Yes, it does look like the zoom servo is built into the arm that is part of the Canon, but it's still an external servo to the lens, none-the-less.

I'm not trying to say they are exactly the same thing or drawing exact parallels. I'm just saying it could be used in a _similar manner,_ since someone said that you couldn't use the Ronis S to do what the Canon is doing. The Ronin S detaches from the battery/handle and can be mounted to other platforms and remotely controlled, just like other remote gimbal heads(i.e: Movi Pro, Ronin 2, etc., etc.). Pan, tilt, roll, zoom, focus, iris... The Canon is not ground breaking or revolutionary. Remote heads have been around for decades. Canon has just built their own turn-key solution that may have some above average or even evolutionary aspects, but they didn't just put a man on the moon.


----------



## masterpix (Jan 12, 2020)

Such tools will modify the way studio/sport photography into a more realistic yet very differnt views than we are used to. As drones modified the way we see (video) things, looking at things from a bird view which is totaly new for us "flatters", this will allow the photogerapher to see (and take pictures) in angles never seen before. Adding dramatic effects never thought of.

As for the coast, who needs it; will find it more profitable than a burden. Thoguh I think the most "expence" will be on learnig to control this thing and spending days in finding out how to make better and more interesting pictures.


----------



## Kit. (Jan 12, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> It can be controlled wirelessly, I don't know the technology, again, I am not suggesting for a second it is a viable replacement for people who need the CR-S700R, all I am saying is we have similar capabilities within our control.


I just wonder if I can(*) write my own software to control Ronin-S wirelessly. So far, I could find no conclusive evidence of it on the Internet.

*) legally allowed and technically provided with a stable set of APIs.


----------



## bbb34 (Jan 12, 2020)

Now, let's mount this on a drone of the right size.


----------



## Kit. (Jan 12, 2020)

bbb34 said:


> Now, let's mount this on a drone of the right size.


Doesn't look stealthy enough.


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> What can’t you do with a Ronin-S that you can do with this?
> 
> Remember the context of my comment, an affordable way to get the majority of the functionality.



The context of your comment was that your DJI was nearly as capable. But it isn't. 
It's a great "handheld" gimble. But these are two different types of products. The Ronin, for instance, is not built specifically to be mounted down, solidly to platform and operated remotely. 
The only zooming functionality it has is by using the focus motor, which, (I could be wrong, I never try, when I rend one), can't be used at the same time as manual focus. It's an aftermarket thought for a lightweight product built to be held in the hand, not mounted to a ceiling, or strung together in a series and commanded from a remote unit. 

You're getting weirdly defensive over different products in entirely different market segments.


----------



## RunAndGun (Jan 12, 2020)

Cochese said:


> The context of your comment was that your DJI was nearly as capable. But it isn't.
> It's a great "handheld" gimble. But these are two different types of products. *The Ronin, for instance, is not built specifically to be mounted down, solidly to platform and operated remotely.*
> The only zooming functionality it has is by using the focus motor, which, (I could be wrong, I never try, when I rend one), can't be used at the same time as manual focus. It's an aftermarket thought for a lightweight product built to be held in the hand, not mounted to a ceiling, or strung together in a series and commanded from a remote unit.
> 
> You're getting weirdly defensive over different products in entirely different market segments.



It posses that ability, just like it’s bigger brother and other gimbals, as I and others stated in previous posts. Is that the way most people use it? No. The majority are using It handheld, but it is not limited to only that use.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 12, 2020)

Cochese said:


> The context of your comment was that your DJI was nearly as capable. But it isn't.
> It's a great "handheld" gimble. But these are two different types of products. The Ronin, for instance, is not built specifically to be mounted down, solidly to platform and operated remotely.
> The only zooming functionality it has is by using the focus motor, which, (I could be wrong, I never try, when I rend one), can't be used at the same time as manual focus. It's an aftermarket thought for a lightweight product built to be held in the hand, not mounted to a ceiling, or strung together in a series and commanded from a remote unit.
> 
> You're getting weirdly defensive over different products in entirely different market segments.


No that was not the context of my original comment.

The Ronin-S is designed to be solidly mounted, it has both 1/4 20 and a 3/8 16 threads on the bottom, these are the industry standard, clearly you don't own or use a Ronin-S.

Again, the feature set is different but comparable enough to be considered as offering similar enough functionality for a fraction of the price for anybody that has the need but not the budget. Further, I have never said one is a direct replacement for another and I am not being defensive any more than you are being obtuse. Yes they are different products in different market segments but for those on a budget you can get 90% of the functionality of the Canon product for a lot less money, that is, you can remotely control a camera's framing and have full control over many of the camera and lenses functions while seeing the view through the camera remotely. That is not controversial and it is accurate, and anybody that doesn't accept that is being weirdly defensive.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 12, 2020)

RunAndGun said:


> It posses that ability, just like it’s bigger brother and other gimbals, as I and others stated in previous posts. Is that the way most people use it? No. The majority are using It handheld, but it is not limited to only that use.


Indeed, and some of it's many features are designed to be used primarily on a tripod/fixed support. Active Track, Panning Time-lapse, Force Mobile etc are all designed to be used with the gimbal firmly mounted on a tripod.


----------



## RunAndGun (Jan 13, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> Indeed, and some of it's many features are designed to be used primarily on a tripod/fixed support. Active Track, Panning Time-lapse, Force Mobile etc are all designed to be used with the gimbal firmly mounted on a tripod.



I haven't tried the Force Mobile with any of the dedicated controllers, but even with just using a cell phone and it's motion sensors, it's pretty incredible. Especially when you look at its cost. And then the Active Track, too.. All-in-all, what you get in a sub $800 package is insane, especially for those of us that have been doing this for a few decades and remember what equipment with some of these capabilities used to cost, not that long ago.


----------



## Cochese (Jan 13, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> No that was not the context of my original comment.
> 
> The Ronin-S is designed to be solidly mounted, it has both 1/4 20 and a 3/8 16 threads on the bottom, these are the industry standard, clearly you don't own or use a Ronin-S.
> 
> Again, the feature set is different but comparable enough to be considered as offering similar enough functionality for a fraction of the price for anybody that has the need but not the budget. Further, I have never said one is a direct replacement for another and I am not being defensive any more than you are being obtuse. Yes they are different products in different market segments but for those on a budget you can get 90% of the functionality of the Canon product for a lot less money, that is, you can remotely control a camera's framing and have full control over many of the camera and lenses functions while seeing the view through the camera remotely. That is not controversial and it is accurate, and anybody that doesn't accept that is being weirdly defensive.


These are different tools meant for different job. The customer overlap is probably going to be marginal. The Ronin-S is great for what it's specifically designed for. I've rented it for star tracking shots in Michigan's UP on various occasions and it did okay. Not exactly the most confidence I've had in a product, but it did it's job fine enough that I'd probably use it again. 
But just looking at the two solutions, they are clearly not the same kind of beast with the same kind of goals.


----------



## LDS (Jan 13, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> it has both 1/4 20 and a 3/8 16 threads on the bottom,



I don't think the Canon is designed to be mounted on a standard tripod... if it's capable of fast movements and change of directions (i.e. to follow sport events) I think it will require a very sturdy attachment to cope with the torque.

Nor probably is battery powered and I guess it requires a separate power supply - which makes sense when an event can last hours and that is put in a difficult to reach position.


----------



## Aaron D (Jan 14, 2020)

I'm gonna get one of these and strap it to my bike's handlebars.


----------

